# [EVDL] Electric Mini Classic



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I was looking at converting a Mini Cooper from the 70's. It is unique or at least similar the the Honda 600 in that it has a combined transmission/engine sump. This increases the machining to mate and you wind up with a mini transmission. I found a VTEC conversion kit that replaces the sub frame & coil overs but it's close to 3k & you still have to get a Honda transmission which are cheap and plentiful used. You also have to fabricate a motor mount but it seems that a Lithium classic Mini is doable. There is room for batteries behind the rear seats & under the hood. Maybe even in the rear seat foot well if a box can be constructed to protect the passengers. Anyone else tried the Honda approach? Thought about it? Lawrence Rhodes. 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

<<< Anyone else tried the Honda approach? Thought about it? >>>

I had contemplated this with a 2CV or Trabant, but I had thought a 
direct drive to a differential to connect to the CV boots, perhaps 
with a small AC drive and Curtis controller, or if it could handle a 
single speed, a PMG132 and Kelley controller.

Think more
Talk less
Become wise

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lawrence Rhodes wrote:
> > I was looking at converting a Mini Cooper from the 70's. It is unique or
> > at least similar the the Honda 600 in that it has a combined
> > transmission/engine sump.
> ...


----------

